# Ισότητα-λάστιχο των δύο φύλων



## Costas (May 28, 2010)

Ειδικότερα, η Ολομέλεια του ΕΣ είχε κρίνει με παλαιότερες αποφάσεις της ότι οι διατάξεις του Συνταξιοδοτικού Κώδικα των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, που αποκλείουν την συνταξιοδότηση των άγαμων ανδρών παιδιών μετά τον θάνατο των υπαλλήλων ή συνταξιούχων γονέων τους είναι αντίθετη στο άρθρο 4 του Συντάγματος περί ισότητας των πολιτών, καθώς δικαιούνται την σύνταξη οι άγαμες κόρες.

Η Ολομέλεια του ΕΣ έκρινε την Τετάρτη ακριβώς το αντίθετο, δηλαδή ότι η αρχή της συνταγματικής ισότητας δεν καταλαμβάνει τα άρρενα τέκνα και κατά συνέπεια δεν δικαιούνται την σύνταξη των γονέων τους μετά θάνατον.

Από το in.gr. Αν μας εξηγούσε το άρθρο και το σκεπτικό της απόφασης, θα 'ταν καλά.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Αυτό το _άγαμων ανδρών παιδιών_ με μπέρδεψε και το διάβασα πολλές φορές για να καταλαβω ότι εννοεί των άγαμων αρρένων παιδιών ή των άγαμων γιών κι όχι ότι τα παιδιά δεν παντρεύονται τους άντρες.


----------



## Elsa (May 28, 2010)

Με το μπαρδόν, αλλά ισχύει ακόμα οτι οι άγαμες θυγατέρες παίρνουν τη σύνταξη των γονιών τους;


----------



## Costas (May 28, 2010)

Θα καταργηθεί για τις επόμενες από το 2013, αλλά το ΔΝΤ ήθελε να καταργηθεί και για τις τωρινές, αλλά ο Λοβέρδος είπε ότι είναι άδικο, γιατί τους κόψαμε τον 13ο και τον 14ο μήνα. Εγώ γνώριζα προ 25ετίας μία που έμεινε ανύπαντρη για να εισπράττει τη σύνταξη.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Costas said:


> Εγώ γνώριζα προ 25ετίας μία που έμεινε ανύπαντρη για να εισπράττει τη σύνταξη.



Και αρκετές σήμερα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2010)

Σε ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του Σκάι όπου τηλεφωνούν οι ακροατές, βγήκε μια 75χρονη δεσποινίς και είπε ότι εισπράττει τη σύνταξη του μπαμπά της από τα... 24 της! 

Είναι αναμφισβήτητα παράλογο αυτό το σύστημα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κινδυνεύουν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι να μείνουν χωρίς καθόλου σύνταξη ή να παίρνουν σύνταξη πείνας , επειδή κάποιες δεσποινίδες αποφάσισαν στα 24 τους ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξουν για δουλειά για τα επόμενα 50-60 χρόνια ή επειδή μερικές χιλιάδες πεθαμένοι επιμένουν να εισπράττουν ακόμα τη σύνταξή τους με τη βοήθεια των ζωντανών συγγενών τους.


----------



## anef (May 28, 2010)

Η λογική, όμως, που λέει ότι τα κόβουμε όλα αυτά χωρίς να μιλάμε και για την πραγματικότητα των γυναικών είναι λίγο περίεργη, όταν μάλιστα προβάλλεται στο όνομα της ισότητας. Τα πράγματα σίγουρα αλλάζουν και ίσως αυτές οι συντάξεις ή τα προνόμια να ενθαρρύνουν και τους άντρες να μην συμμετέχουν π.χ. στη φροντίδα των παιδιών ή των γονιών. Ωστόσο, να μην αγνοούμε το γεγονός ότι, ακόμα και στα νέα ζευγάρια, οι γυναίκες εξακολουθούν να φροντίζουν πολύ περισσότερο τους γονείς και τα πεθερικά και φυσικά τα παιδιά τους. 

Για τις γυναίκες που αψηφούν τις κοινωνικές πιέσεις και ανέχονται το στίγμα της ανύπαντρης ή της γεροντοκόρης μόνο και μόνο για να πάρουν μια σύνταξη, τι να πω; Δεν τις πληροφόρησε κανείς ότι μπορούν να παντρευτούν πλούσιο άντρα; :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Καταρχήν, είναι (άλλη) μια απαράδεκτη διάκριση:

1. υπέρ των ανύπαντρων γυναικών
2. κατά των συζευγμένων γυναικών και αντρών 
3. υπέρ των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων.

Δηλαδή, ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα των γυναικών που δικαιολογεί το ξεκοκκάλισμα του δημοσίου χρήματος; Η μητρότητα; Άλλο όμως μητρότητα κι άλλο ανύπαντρη γυναίκα που παίρνει σύνταξη για την οποία δεν έχει δουλέψει και για την οποία ουδεμία εισφορά έχει καταβάλλει όλη της τη ζωή. Τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Και γιατί πρέπει να παίρνει σύνταξη επειδή είναι ανύπαντρη; Είμαστε σοβαροί; Πότε επιτέλους θα γίνουμε κράτος; Εδώ πέρα, όλοι νομίζουν και ονειρεύονται ότι είναι στη Σάγκρι Λα με την εργασία και τα λεφτά των άλλων.

Υ.Γ. Και κάποτε επιτέλους θα πρέπει να εξαλειφτούν τα διάφορα "θετικά μέτρα" που θεσπίζονται υπέρ συγκεκριμένων ομάδων, οι οποίες καταλήγουν να είναι προνομιούχες εις βάρος των άλλων.


----------



## anef (May 28, 2010)

Σε παρακαλώ να ξαναδιαβάσεις τι έγραψα. Δεν έγραψα ότι δεν πρέπει να κοπούν (μάλιστα συμπεριέλαβα και έναν λόγο για τον οποίο *πρέπει *να κοπούν), έγραψα ότι *ταυτόχρονα *πρέπει να βλέπουμε και τι γίνεται στην πραγματικότητα και να *μιλάμε *(τουλάχιστον) και γι' αυτήν. Λίγη ψυχραιμία όταν διαβάζουμε μια άλλη άποψη. Δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι όλοι να είμαστε σοβαροί με έναν τρόπο. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Διάβασα τι έγραψες, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω. Είσαι υπέρ ή κατά του μέτρου; Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν τα σύγχρονα αντρόγυνα (και όχι μόνο οι γυναίκες) με την ανατροφή των παιδιών είναι γνωστά. Και δεν δέχομαι ότι οι γυναίκες είναι αδικημένη κοινωνική ομάδα.


----------



## Elsa (May 28, 2010)

Ελπίζω να μη συζητάνε να κοπεί η σύνταξη αυτή σε γυναίκες που είναι πάνω από κάποια ηλικία!


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και δεν δέχομαι ότι οι γυναίκες είναι αδικημένη κοινωνική ομάδα.


Σαφέστατα αστειεύεσαι. Γυναίκες παντρεμένες, ή με μικρά παιδιά, δυσκολεύονται πολύ περισσότερο να βρουν δουλειά από ό,τι οι υπόλοιπες. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις γυναίκες που έχουν πατήσει τα τριάντα, γιατί θεωρούνται επικίνδυνες προς τεκνοποίηση (τουτέστιν άδειες και τα λοιπά).
Επίσης, οι γυναίκες παίρνουν λιγότερα χρήματα από ό,τι οι άντρες. Ενδεικτικά, μία από τις εκατοντάδες μελέτες της ΕΕ, όπου φαίνεται πως οι μισθοί των γυναικών φτάνουν έως και 85% των αντίστοιχων αντρικών.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Υπάρχει κάποιο επίσημο στοιχείο που να αποδεικνύει ότι δυσκολεύονται να βρουν δουλειά ή είναι άλλος ένας μύθος; Και αν δήθεν ισχύει, γιατί; Μήπως επειδή πολλές κοιτάζουν να βρουν μια δουλειά και μετά να την κάνουν με εγκυμοσύνη κι ας πληρώνει τζαμπέ ο εργοδότης (ο οποίο πολλές φορές δεν το αντέχει οικονομικά); Αυτά δεν είναι σοβαρά επιχειρήματα. Και ανάλογα επιχειρήματα μπορώ να επικαλεστώ κι εγώ υπέρ των ανδρών (π.χ. στρατιωτικό, μικρότερο προσδόκιμο ζωής κλπ κλπ).

Η ουσία παραμένει ότι αν θέλουμε αληθινή ισότητα και δικαιοσύνη, θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τους πάντες ως ίσους. Όχι μερικούς πιο ίσους από τους άλλους. Αυτό δεν ισχύει βέβαια για ανθρώπους που *πραγματικά* μειονεκτούν, όπως π.χ. άνθρωποι με αναπηρίες κλπ, οι οποίοι τελικά πληρώνουν την νύφη για όλους τους άλλους (αφού δεν έχει μείνει στο τέλος φράγκο γι' αυτούς).


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2010)

Οι σελίδες της ΕΕ βρίθουν από στατιστικά στοιχεία σχετικά. Όπως σου αρέσει να λες κι εσένα, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, βρίσκει, και ειλικρινά κουράζομαι να συζητάω τα αυτονόητα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2010)

Θα ήθελα πάντως να παρατηρήσω ότι αν στη σημερινή εποχή κάποιες νέες γυναίκες μετά τον γάμο τους εξακολουθούν να δίνουν στον άντρα τον παραδοσιακό ρόλο του couch potato, την ώρα που αυτές σκοτώνονται στη δουλειά για να κρατάνε σπίτι, παιδιά και εξωτερική εργασία, είναι απαράδεκτο. Εντάξει, οι παλιότερες δεν ήξεραν — η μητέρα μου εργαζόταν ακριβώς το ίδιο ωράριο με τον πατέρα μου σε μια τράπεζα, και γυρίζοντας στο σπίτι εκείνος κααααθόταν και αυτή συνέχιζε άλλο ένα εξάωρο ή οχτάωρο δουλειάς. Αλλά αν αυτό το κάνει σήμερα μια 30χρονη παντρεμένη, μάλλον φταίει και η ίδια που δεν μπορεί να βάλει κάποια τάξη σ' αυτό το θέμα και να πείσει τον σύζυγό της ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να δουλεύει από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ ενώ αυτός παίζει playstation. Αν στη συνέχεια αυτή η κοπέλα απαιτεί να συνταξιοδοτηθεί πρόωρα γι' αυτόν τον λόγο, μήπως είναι κάπως προβληματικό; Ή αν το δούμε λίγο πιο ρεαλιστικά, μακάρι να περίσσευαν λεφτά για συντάξεις, ώστε να συνταξιοδοτούμε και τον σκύλο μας, αλλά δεν δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Ακριβώς! Και ξέρω ζευγάρια όπου οι ρόλοι έχουν αντιστραφεί: η γυναίκα δουλεύει και ο άντρας στο σπίτι κρατάει τα παιδιά. Ξέρω επίσης γυναίκες που στο δίλημμα "καριέρα ή οικογένεια", διάλεξαν καριέρα. Απλά πράγματα. Επιλογή. 

Τώρα, αν η Ελλάδα θέλει λόγω υπογεννητικότητας να δώσει επιδόματα στα αντρόγυνα και στις ανύπαντρες μητέρες να κάνουν 3 και 4 παιδιά και να μην δουλεύουν (υποχρεωτικά), ας το κάνει κι ας τις επιδοτήσει. Η χώρα το χρειάζεται. Αλλά εκεί ας είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι επιλέγω να κάνω παιδιά (πληθυντικός, όχι ενικός). Θα ήταν μια επένδυση του Ελληνικού κράτους στο μέλλον της Ελλάδας (η οποία θα μπορούσε να γίνει άνετα με τους πόρους που θα απελευθερώνονταν από τα λεφτά που πάνε άπατα) και η οποία θα απέδιδε πολλαπλά. Και θα ήταν και οι μητέρες ικανοποιημένες (χωρίς να χρειάζεται να δουλεύουν).


----------



## sadebeg (May 28, 2010)

*Προσωπικό και κοινωνικό*

http://ec.europa.eu/justice_home/ne...rnational_womens_day_06/links_fr.htm#eurostat

μερικά στατιστικά στοιχεία για την ανισότητα στην εργασία.

Νομίζω πως πρέπει να προσέξουμε δυο σημεία...το πρώτο είναι το εξαιρετικά υψηλό ποσοστό των γυναικών όσον αφορά την μερική εργασία και δεύτερο το οτι οι απολαβές των γυναικών συνεχίζουν να είναι μικρότερες των ανδρών. 

Ναι η κατάσταση άλλαξε από την δεκαετία του πενήντα αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ίδια για τα δυο φύλα. έτσι πχ όταν μιλάμε για ελαστικές σχέσεις εργασίας για τους άνδρες συνήθως σημαίνει μετακινήσεις ενω για τις γυναίκες διαθεσιμότητα. Πολλά γυναικεία επαγγέλματα > πόστα είναι πιο κακοπληρωμένα από αντίστοιχα ανδρικά καθώς θεωρείται πως χρειάζονται λιγότερη ειδίκευση ή καθόλου. και πάει λέγοντας.

Επιπλέον ήδη από την δεκαετία του ογδόντα θεωρείται απαραίτητο να συνδυάζουμε την προσέγγιση της άμισθης και έμμισθης εργασίας. Η σύνταξη για τις ανύπαντρες παλιότερα είχε αυτή τη σημασία. Μπορεί να μην εμπλέκονταν στην έμμισθη εργασία αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν δούλευαν. Δεν μπορούσαν όμως να κατοχυρώσουν δικαιώματα έτσι και για αυτό τους δινόταν έμμεσος κοινωνικός μισθός υπό το κάλλυμα βέβαια των σχέσεων κυριαρχίας που αντιστοιχούσαν στην εποχή (είτε πληρώνεσαι εμμέσως μέσω του συζύγου, είτε μέσω του πατέρα σου)

Ναι, θεωρώ πως αυτό είναι ένα απολίθωμα του παρελθόντος αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως η κατάργησή του φέρνει την ισότητα γιατί πολύ απλά οι συνθήκες εργασίας δεν είναι ίδιες για γυναίκες και άνδρες. Οι γυναίκες συνεχίζουν να προσφέρουν στατιστικά μεγάλύτερη άμισθη εργασία και είναι πολύ περισσότερο πρεκάριες στην έμμισθη. Νομίζω ότι αντί να μαλώνουμε για την κατάργηση ή μη αυτού του θεσμού καλύτερα να δούμε πως θα μπορούσε να στοιχειοθετηθεί το δικαίωμα σε ένα μίνιμουμ μισθό οικονομικής αυτονομίας για γυναίκες και άνδρες. Σας παραπέμπω σε μια πολύ καλή συνέντευξη του Robert Castel με αφορμή την μεταρρύθμιση του ασφαλιστικού στην Γαλλία.... http://www.bastamag.net/article1044.html


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2010)

sadebeg said:


> Οι γυναίκες συνεχίζουν να προσφέρουν στατιστικά μεγάλύτερη άμισθη εργασία και είναι πολύ περισσότερο πρεκάριες στην έμμισθη.


Πρεκάριες; Να ρωτήσω τι σημαίνει και αν βασίζεται στο precarious;


----------



## sadebeg (May 28, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Πρεκάριες; Να ρωτήσω τι σημαίνει και αν βασίζεται στο precarious;




Ναι έχεις δίκιο που ρωτάς. Το έκανα λίγο χωρίς να το σκεφτώ, και λίγο επίτηδες. Στα νεοελληνικά χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα ο όρος επισφαλής. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν κάποιες αντιρρήσεις για την χρήση του... συνοψίζω>

Το επισφαλής παραπέμπει κυρίως σε συνθήκες έμμισθης εργασίας. Θα μπορούσαμε να φανταστούμε ένα πυρήνα ασφαλούς εργασίας και γύρω γύρω μια ζώνη επισφαλούς εργασίας. Έπειτα το περιθώριο της ανεργίας. Ενέχει επίσης το αίσθημα της ανασφάλειας, του φόβου.

Το πρεκάριος αντίθετα παραπέμπει σε μια κοινωνική κατάσταση. Υπάρχει και μια τάση στην γαλλική κοινωνιολογία που χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο precarisation, δηλαδή την διαδικασία πρεκαροποίησης (αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι). Σύμφωνα με την θέση αυτή οι ελαστικές και επισφαλής σχέσεις εργασίας είναι συστημικές του σύγχρονου νεοφιλελεύθερου τρόπου οργάνωσης της παραγωγής. Ωστόσο αποτελούν ένα μόνο κομμάτι αυτής της διαδικασίας. Έτσι εξετάζουν συγχρόνως την διάλυση του κοινωνικού κράτους και τους ιδιαίτερους τρόπους κοινωνικοποιήσης που αυτές οι αλλαγές προκαλούν (B.APPAY).


Είναι λίγο ψιλά γράμματα, αλλά δεν ξέρω, εσείς τι λέτε θα τον δεχόσασταν ως νεολογισμό;


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

sadebeg said:


> ...και δεύτερο το οτι οι απολαβές των γυναικών συνεχίζουν να είναι μικρότερες των ανδρών.


Μικρότερες των ανδρών σε παρόμοιες θέσεις εργασίας; Δεν νομίζω. Δηλ. μια δικηγορίνα, γιατρίνα ή μεταφράστρια χρεώνει λιγότερα από έναν άντρα γιατρό ή δικηγόρο ή μεταφραστή; Ή μια καθαρίστρια παίρνει λιγότερα από έναν καθαριστή. Το γενικά κι αόριστα είναι μικρότερες των αντρών δεν λέει από μόνο του κάτι. Μήπως αυτές οι έρευνες δεν βλέπουν όλη την αλήθεια; Και παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι γίνεται στην ΕΕ, αλλά στην Ελλάδα όπου οι συνθήκες ενδεχομένως να είναι πολύ πιο διαφορετικές από άλλα ευρωπαϊκά κράτη.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Λίγο πολύ τα είπαν οι πιο πάνω, να σκεφτούμε όμως και τις συνθήκες που οδηγούν σε τέτοια φαινόμενα. 
Για παράδειγμα, μέχρι πριν όχι και πολλά χρόνια οι Ελληνίδες δεν εργάζονταν και το να είσαι ορφανή και απροστάτευτη ήταν κοινωνικό πρόβλημα. 
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι αναφερόμαστε σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχε σύνταξη ΟΓΑ για τους ανασφάλιστους, δεν υπήρχαν κοινωνικά επιδόματα και πολλές γυναίκες δεν είχαν την απαραίτητη μόρφωση για να κάνουν δουλειές γραφείου. 
Έχω ηλικιωμένες θείες (80+), ορφανές από μωρά, απόφοιτες δημοτικού, που δεν παντρεύτηκαν ποτέ γιατί τους βγήκε το όνομα ότι ήταν ελαφρών ηθών (επειδή είχαν σχέσεις που δεν κατάληξαν σε γάμο, γιατί ήταν άπροικες και απροστάτευτες). Εργάζονταν μοδίστρες- κεντήστρες- υπηρέτριες κλπ μέχρι τα γεράματα. Εννοείται χωρίς ένσημα και συντάξεις. Να ένα κοινωνικό πρόβλημα επομένως, το οποίο θα είχε περιοριστεί αν υπήρχε ένα μικρό σταθερό εισόδημα. 
Έχω άλλη θεία η οποία ήταν λογίστρια με σπουδές κλπ και η οποία δεν εργάστηκε από το γάμο και μετά γιατί ο άντρας της ήταν από αυτούς που πίστευαν ότι η θέση της γυναίκας είναι στο σπίτι (δεκαετία του '60 αυτά). Και πολλές μανάδες συμμαθητών μου το ίδιο (δεκαετία '80). 

Κανονικά τη δεκαετία του '80, που καταργήθηκαν οι ανισότητες σε προίκες κλπ έπρεπε να έχει καταργηθεί κι αυτή η σύνταξη για τις νεότερες (όχι αναδρομικά). Αλλά μάλλον βόλευε το κράτος να μην αλλάξει το συνταξιοδοτικό καθεστώς, αν δεν κάνω λάθος η σύνταξη απόρων είναι μεταγενέστερο φαινόμενο. Και τώρα θα ήθελα να αλλάξει αλλά όχι αναδρομικά. Μπορεί π.χ. να την εισπράττουν μετά τα 60 μόνο, εφόσον δεν έχουν άλλη σύνταξη. .


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μικρότερες των ανδρών σε παρόμοιες θέσεις εργασίας; Δεν νομίζω. Δηλ. μια δικηγορίνα, γιατρίνα ή μεταφράστρια χρεώνει λιγότερα από έναν άντρα γιατρό ή δικηγόρο ή μεταφραστή; Ή μια καθαρίστρια παίρνει λιγότερα από έναν καθαριστή. Το γενικά κι αόριστα είναι μικρότερες των αντρών δεν λέει από μόνο του κάτι. Μήπως αυτές οι έρευνες δεν βλέπουν όλη την αλήθεια; Και παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι γίνεται στην ΕΕ, αλλά στην Ελλάδα όπου οι συνθήκες ενδεχομένως να είναι πολύ πιο διαφορετικές από άλλα ευρωπαϊκά κράτη.



Αμβρόσιε, τυπικός άντρας! 
Στο δημόσιο οι μισθοί είναι προφανώς ίδιοι σε άντρες και γυναίκες. 
Σε θέσεις που υπάρχει συλλογική σύμβαση κι οι μισθοί ορίζονται από συνδικαλιστικές διαπραγματεύσεις προφανώς είναι ίδιοι (στα χαρτιά, αλλά όχι στην εφαρμογή). Αλλά στην ελεύθερη αγορά δεν υπάρχει ισότητα. Και θα δεις ότι οι άντρες παίρνουν περισσότερα από τις γυναίκες για την ίδια δουλειά, νόμιμα και με τη βούλα. 
Είναι γνωστά θέματα και έχουν γίνει σχετικές μελέτες και στην Ελλάδα (δεν έχω πρόχειρα τσιτάτα, αλλά είχα κάνει έρευνα στο θέμα για ένα paper, πριν δυο χρόνια, trust me) 
Επιπλέον περισσότερες γυναίκες θα δεις να εργάζονται ριγμένες απ΄τον εργοδότη, παρά άντρες.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα παρακαλώ. Ένας άντρας και μια γυναίκα που κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά στην ίδια εταιρεία παίρνουν τον ίδιο μισθό ή όχι; Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κάποτε τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά, αλλά σήμερα...;


----------



## sadebeg (May 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι, αλλά συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα παρακαλώ. Ένας άντρας και μια γυναίκα που κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά στην ίδια εταιρεία παίρνουν τον ίδιο μισθό ή όχι; Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κάποτε τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά, αλλά σήμερα...;



Θεωρητικά ναι θα πρέπει να παίρνουν τον ίδιο μισθό. Αλλά δεν εντοπίζεται εκεί το πρόβλημα. Οπως έγραψα πριν αν δούμε τα στατιστικά στοιχεία τότε παρατηρούμε οτι η μερική εργασία είναι γένους θηλυκού. Δεύτερο υπάρχουν πολλά πόστα που προορίζονται για γυναίκες και θεωρούνται κατώτερα...Τέλος μέσα στην ίδια την εταιρεία η επαγγελματική άνοδος της γυναίκας είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολη απ ότι ενός άντρα. Αυτά συμβαίνουν σε όλες τις χώρες τηε ΕΕ και δυστυχώς η ελλάδα κατέχει μια από τις πρώτες θέσεις στην ανισότητα...


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι, αλλά συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα παρακαλώ. Ένας άντρας και μια γυναίκα που κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά στην ίδια εταιρεία παίρνουν τον ίδιο μισθό ή όχι; Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κάποτε τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά, αλλά σήμερα...;


Όχι. 
Ας πάρουμε τον κλάδο μου. 
Συμφοιτήτριά μου με 10 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία στο εξωτερικό σε πολύ καλή θέση έρχεται στην Ελλάδα και πιάνει δουλειά σε επιχείρηση σαν μηχανικός. Ζητάει (και παίρνει) μισθό Χ ποσό (ας πούμε 5Κ το μήνα), αρκετά μεγάλο. Είναι ικανοποιημένη από τις αποδοχές της. Μετά από μερικούς μήνες ανακαλύπτει ότι οι συνάδερφοι της, επίσης μηχανικοί, και αρκετοί χωρίς την προϋπηρεσία της, παίρνουν πολύ μεγαλύτερους μισθούς, ο πιο κοντινός στον δικό της μισθό είναι Χ+Χ/2 (7Κ το μήνα). Όλοι οι μισθοί είναι φυσικά πολύ πιο πάνω από τα προβλεπόμενα από τη συλλογική σύμβαση. 

Δεύτερη περίπτωση: Γνωστή μου, αυτή τη φορά σε άλλη ειδικότητα μηχανικού, εργάζεται σε πρώην κρατική, νυν ιδιωτικοποιημένη εταιρεία. Όταν ήταν κρατική έπαιρναν όλοι τα προβλεπόμενα. Tώρα πάει ο καθένας και κάνει τη δική του διαπραγμάτευση για επιπλέον. Έφυγε για ένα χρόνο με άδεια για να δουλέψει σε αντίστοιχη εταιρεία του εξωτερικού, περίμενε με την επιστροφή να τους πουλήσει τη διεθνή εμπειρία για αύξηση, δυστυχώς όχι μόνο δεν τα κατάφερε αλλά στο δρόμο ανακάλυψε ότι οι μισθοί των συναδέρφων της (όλοι άντρες) είχαν ανεβεί πολύ. Για την ίδια δουλειά. 

Τρίτη περίπτωση: υπάλληλος σε ιδιωτική επιχείρηση, από αυτές που παρανομούν, δέχτηκε να εργαστεί δοκιμαστικά με κάτω από τα νόμιμα γιατί είχε πρόβλημα να βρει δουλειά. Ύστερα απο μια δεκαετία ακόμα εργάζεται με λιγότερα από τα νόμιμα, γιατί δεν της δίνουν αυξήσεις, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει μείνει μισθολογικά πιο πίσω από τους άντρες συναδέρφους του ίδιου τμήματος.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι γίνεται στην ΕΕ, αλλά στην Ελλάδα όπου οι συνθήκες ενδεχομένως να είναι πολύ πιο διαφορετικές από άλλα ευρωπαϊκά κράτη.


1. Είμαστε κι εμείς στην ΕΕ, ήτοι οι μελέτες αφορούν και την Ελλάδα.
2. Οι συνθήκες ενδεχομένως να είναι διαφορετικές, αλλά δε νομίζω να υπάρχει άνθρωπος σε αυτή τη χώρα που να έχει την αυταπάτη ότι θα είναι διαφορετικές προς το καλύτερο, εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για χώρες της ΕΕ που μπήκαν με τη διεύρυνση.
3. Δεν κρίνουμε με βάση τα ελεύθερα επαγγέλματα, μιλάμε για μισθούς, γιατί εκεί έχουν γίνει οι μελέτες (τουλάχιστον αυτές που έχω εγώ υπόψη μου).
4. Το φαινόμενο είναι επίσης ιδιαίτερα έντονο σε διευθυντικές θέσεις και θέσεις στελεχών. Έχουμε ακούσει, ενδεχομένως, για το glass ceiling.

Τέλος, για μένα το ιδανικό θα ήταν να ζούσα σε ένα κράτος όπως η Νορβηγία (αλλά με καλύτερο καιρό ), όπου παίρνουν σύνταξη μέχρι και οι νοικοκυρές, και να μην υπάρχουν ανισότητες ως προς το ποιος παίρνει σύνταξη. Αλλά δε ζω.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Να προσθέσω επίσης έναν άλλο παράγοντα ανισότητας, ενδεικτικό της νοοτροπίας της Ελλάδας. 
Γυναίκα ελεύθερη; Τη ρίχνουμε όσο μπορούμε.
Γυναίκα παντρεμένη; Τη ρίχνουμε λιγότερο (μπορεί να έρθει ο σύζυγος να μας τρίξει τα δόντια). 
Σε μερικούς κλάδους ο γάμος είναι βεβαίως θανατηφόρα επιλογή. 

Στο συνέδριο που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, ένας άντρας σύνεδρος είχε ρωτήσει γιατί μας απασχολεί η ισότητα στην εργασία, δεν έχουν οι γυναίκες κατακτήσει ίσα δικαιώματα παντού; 
Γιαυτό δε με εκπλήσσει η απορία του Αμβρόσιου. Προφανώς πολλοί άντρες έχουν την ίδια ψευδαίσθηση.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Αυτά που λέτε δεν οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι γυναίκες υπαμείβονται. Ανάλογα παραδείγματα ισχύουν και για άντρες. Και ξέρω γυναίκες που παίρνουν πολύ περισσότερα από άντρες ομόλογούς τους. Οπότε, ας το αφήσουμε. Η ελεύθερη αγορά είναι ελεύθερη αγορά και εκεί ό,τι διαπραγματεύεται ο καθένας. Στις σοβαρές επιχειρήσεις και τις μεγάλες εταιρείες, άντρας ή γυναίκα (καριέρας) δεν έχει σημασία, γιατί εκεί τα δίνουν όλα για την καριέρα και τα κριτήρια είναι διαφορετικά. Σε μικρότερες επιχειρήσεις, ίσως να υπάρχει κάποια προκατάληψη εναντίον των γυναικών όσον αφορά τις θέσεις που θα καταλάβουν. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους άντρες. Όσον αφορά τη μερική εργασία, το συμπέρασμα είναι ποιο ακριβώς; Ότι οι γυναίκες δεν μπορούν να βρουν δουλειά full-time ή ότι επιλέγουν και ψάχνουν part-time;

Όσον αφορά την επαγγελματική άνοδο στην ίδια εταιρεία, έχω απειράριθμα παραδείγματα γυναικών που έχουν κατακτήσει διευθυντικές θέσεις. Σε μεγάλες εταιρείες/πολυεθνικές, πάντα. Δέχομαι ότι στις μικρές επιχειρήσεις, ίσως τα πράγματα να είναι λίγο διαφορετικά ή έστω άνισα έναντι των γυναικών. Αλλά μπορούμε βάσει αυτού να μιλήσουμε γενικά κι αόριστα και να πούμε ότι _"οι γυναίκες είναι αδικημένες;"_


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Να προσθέσω επίσης έναν άλλο παράγοντα ανισότητας, ενδεικτικό της νοοτροπίας της Ελλάδας.



Τώρα θυμήθηκα την ιστορία ενός φίλου μου στο Λονδίνο που όταν ήταν φοιτητής πήγε σε ελληνικό εστιατόριο για να κάνει λάντζα και ο ιδιοκτήτης (Ελληνοκύπριος) του έλεγε ότι εδώ θέλουμε πιάτα, καθάρισμα και σφουγγάρισμα και τον κοίταζε με φοβερή απορία γιατί αυτή ήταν -κατά τη γνώμη του- μια γυναικεία δουλειά και τι δουλειά είχε αυτός να θέλει να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά.  

Δυστυχώς, ο σεξισμός σε μικρούς χώρους υπάρχει ακόμα, και ως προς αυτό συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν διακρίσεις κατά των γυναικών περισσότερο, αλλά και των αντρών (λιγότερο) στην εργασία.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Αμβρόσιε, είσαι λίγο ου με πείσεις καν με πείσεις (που δε θυμάμαι αν το λέω σωστά κι όλας). 
Στην ελεύθερη αγορά είναι οι περισσότερες διακρίσεις, και σου έδωσα ελληνικά παραδείγματα ανθρώπων με καριέρες, εφόσον θέλεις να κάνεις διάκριση ανάμεσα στην καριέρα και στην... αλήθεια ποιά; Εννοείται ότι σαν γυναίκα μηχανικός στο ΗΒ, που οι γυναίκες μηχανικοί είναι σπανιότατο είδος, μπορώ να σου δώσω παραδείγματα και προσωπικά, και πολλές άλλες παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις π.χ. από το Σίτυ, όχι μόνο αυτές που απασχόλησαν τις εφημερίδες. Αλλά ήθελες παραδείγματα από την Ελλάδα. 
Λοιπόν, εγώ πιστεύω ότι τα ίδια που γίνονται εδώ γίνονται και στην Ελλάδα, απλά στην Ελλάδα διαμαρτύρονται λιγότερο οι γυναίκες γιατί αυτές που κυνηγάνε υψηλές θέσεις δεν θέλουν να τους βγει το όνομα ότι είναι δύσκολες. Και για άλλους λόγους, κυρίως γιατί οι υπάλληλοι καταπίνουν πιο σοβαρά θέματα.

Η ελεύθερη αγορά δεν είναι και τόσο ελεύθερη στο ζήτημα των μισθών. Δεν μπορεί για την ίδια δουλειά να υπάρχει μεγάλη ανισότητα στην ίδια εταιρεία. Μπορεί ο καθένας να διαπραγματευθεί το μισθό του αλλά μέσα σε όρια. Δεν αρκεί να είσαι μεσα στο φάσμα μισθών για τη θέση, αλλά και να μη διαφέρεις από το μέσο όρο πολύ. 
Να σου δώσω παράδειγμα, αλλά θα είναι από ΗΒ:
για μια θέση σε ιδιωτική πολυεθνική επιχείρηση που δούλευε μια γνωστή μου, ο μισθός ήταν 25-45Κ ετησίως (επίτηδες τόσο μεγάλο εύρος, φυσικά). Κάποια στιγμή ανακάλυψε η γνωστή μου ότι στην ομάδα των δέκα ατόμων, που ήταν η μόνη γυναίκα, οι άντρες έπαιρναν 35-45 ετησίως κι ήταν η μόνη με 25, χωρίς να υστερεί σε προϋπηρεσία ή σπουδές. Το ανάφερε στο τμήμα προσωπικού,το τμήμα προσωπικού έστειλε γραμμα στον προϊστάμενό της να διορθωθεί αμέσως το πρόβλημα και μέσα στους επόμενους έξι μήνες της έδωσαν 10Κ αύξηση σταδιακά, γιατί προφανώς φοβήθηκαν μην τους πάει δικαστικά. 
Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω αν θα γινόταν το αντίστοιχο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά όπως σού είπα και πριν αυτό δεν λέει κάτι. Εγώ ξέρω πολλές αντίστροφες περιπτώσεις. Γυναικών που βγάζουν περισσότερα από άντρες και έχουν από κάτω τους ένα σωρό άντρες. Και δεν έκανα διάκριση ανάμεσα σε καριέρα και κάτι άλλο. Δηλαδή, έλεος! Διάβαζε τι λέει ο άλλος. Ώρες ώρες αισθάνομαι ότι μιλάω μόνος μου. Και δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να σε πείσω SBE. Mέχρι στιγμής ούτε εσύ, ούτε κανένας άλλος δεν έχετε παρουσιάσει ουσιαστικό επιχείρημα υπέρ της θέσης σας, παρά τα βλέπετε από μία μόνο γωνία, αγνοώντας όλα τα άλλα. Can't see the forest for the trees.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ένα αρθράκι της Wiki είναι αρκετά κατατοπιστικό.


----------



## anef (May 28, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Πρεκάριες; Να ρωτήσω τι σημαίνει και αν βασίζεται στο precarious;



To _πρεκάριος _δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω δει, αν και βλέπω πως υπάρχουν κάποιες εμφανίσεις, αλλά έχω συναντήσει αρκετές φορές σε πολιτικά κείμενα τον όρο _πρεκαριάτο_. Εδώ μια χρήση του όρου. Παρεμπιπτόντως, σ' αυτό το κείμενο της Ελευθεροτυπίας υπάρχουν και μερικά στατιστικά για την εργασία αντρών-γυναικών. 

@Ambrose: μας ζητάς στοιχεία, κι όταν σου τα δίνουμε λες πως δεν έχουν καμία σημασία, γιατί εσύ ξέρεις μια γυναίκα που παίρνει περισσότερα κλπ. κλπ. Μ' αυτούς τους όρους κουβέντα δεν γίνεται. Οι διαπιστώσεις μας, αν αφορούν γενικότερα ζητήματα, δεν μπορεί να βασίζονται (μόνο) στην προσωπική μας εμπειρία. Πάντως, η διαπίστωση ότι υπάρχει και σήμερα ανισότητα μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών (και στη Δύση, όχι μόνο στον τρίτο κόσμο) είναι κοινός τόπος, και στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες και στην πολιτική (στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, από ΝΔ μέχρι ΚΚΕ, για ΛΑΟΣ δεν ξέρω). Εκεί που υπάρχουν διαφορές είναι στο πού οφείλεται η ανισότητα, πώς θα καταπολεμηθεί κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

anef said:


> @Ambrose: μας ζητάς στοιχεία, κι όταν σου τα δίνουμε λες πως δεν έχουν καμία σημασία, γιατί εσύ ξέρεις μια γυναίκα που παίρνει περισσότερα κλπ. κλπ. Μ' αυτούς τους όρους κουβέντα δεν γίνεται. Οι διαπιστώσεις μας, αν αφορούν γενικότερα ζητήματα, δεν μπορεί να βασίζονται (μόνο) στην προσωπική μας εμπειρία. Πάντως, η διαπίστωση ότι υπάρχει και σήμερα ανισότητα μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών (και στη Δύση, όχι μόνο στον τρίτο κόσμο) είναι κοινός τόπος, και στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες και στην πολιτική (στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, από ΝΔ μέχρι ΚΚΕ, για ΛΑΟΣ δεν ξέρω). Εκεί που υπάρχουν διαφορές είναι στο πού οφείλεται η ανισότητα, πώς θα καταπολεμηθεί κλπ.



Anef, αυτός που κατηγορεί είναι και αυτός που πρέπει να αποδείξει τους ισχυρισμούς του. Εσείς το μόνο που έχετε δώσει είναι γενικές στατιστικές της ΕΕ, οι οποίες όμως -όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε- από μόνες τους δεν σημαίνουν κάτι. Η ερμηνεία τους είναι που έχει σημασία. Αντιθέτως, σας έδωσα πηγή (Wikipedia) που αναλύει με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες διάφορες θεωρίες όσον αφορά τα αποτελέσματα των στατιστικών και τι ακριβώς αυτές σημαίνουν. Αν το διαβάσετε, θα δείτε ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Συμφωνώ πάντως ότι οι διαπιστώσεις μας δεν μπορούν να βασίζονται στην προσωπική μας εμπειρία και γι' αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο δεν δέχτηκα τα προσωπικά σας παραδείγματα ως αποδείξεις. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, η ανισότητα είναι ένας όρος τόσο ευρύς που από μόνος του δεν λέει κάτι. Διαφορές και ανισότητες υπάρχουν παντού και στα πάντα. Δηλαδή, για να μπορέσουμε να το προχωρήσουμε θα πρέπει να είμαστε λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένοι.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Με συγχωρείς Αμβρόσιε, εσύ ζήτησες προσωπικά παραδείγματα και ήθελες να είναι από Ελλάδα κι όχι από την υπόλοιπη ΕΕ, οπότε τι λες τώρα ότι τα προσωπικά παραδείγματα δεν έχουν σημασία; Αν δεν έχουν, τότε ευχαρίστως να μιλήσουμε για στατιστικές. Πάλι της Ελλάδας, όμως, ή της ΕΕ, όχι των ΗΠΑ. 
Ναι, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες, όπως η επιλογή του επαγγέλματος κλπ αλλά οι στατιστικές δείχνουν ότι _για την ίδια δουλειά_ υπάρχει διαφορά. Όταν κοιτάζεις τις διαφημίσεις της ΕΕ, τι σκέφτεσαι; Ότι δεν μπορεί, η ΕΕ κάνει λάθος; Ότι ο διαφημίσεις είναι παραπλανητικές; Αποτέλεσμα συνωμοσίας της ΕΕ; Των φεμινιστριών;
Ορίστε από τις σελίδες της ΕΕ
_Some women are paid less than men for doing the same job. (This factor only explains a small part of the gender pay gap, due to the effectiveness of the EU and national legislation.)
More frequently women earn less than men for doing jobs of equal value. One of the main causes is the way women's competences are valued compared to men's._

Κι εδώ είναι οι στατιστικές

Ναι, το ξέρω, έχει να κάνει με τη μερική απασχόληση κλπ κλπ. Αλλά σοβαρά τώρα, στον κλάδο μου, λέει το ίδιο μαγαζί ότι στις μικρές επιχειρήσεις υπάρχει ανισότητα 32% και στις μεγάλες 22%, ενώ στις μεσαίες είναι 10%. Θα περίμενα στις μεγάλες να είναι 10% και λιγότερο, περίεργο δεν είναι;


----------



## anef (May 28, 2010)

Ambrose, δεν κατηγόρησε κανείς κανέναν, μια κατάσταση αγωνιζόμαστε να περιγράψουμε. Για την απόδειξη που λες, διαφωνώ: όταν όλοι οι επιστήμονες και οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι λένε ότι η γη είναι στρόγγυλη κι εσύ λες ότι είναι επίπεδη, μάλλον εσύ πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι είναι επίπεδη. Σου επαναλαμβάνω ότι, όποια κι αν είναι η ερμηνεία για την ανισότητα, κανένας δεν αμφισβητεί ότι *υπάρχει *ανισότητα. Στα σάιτ του ΚΕΘΙ και της Γενικής Γραμματείας Ισότητας μπορείς να βρεις πολλά στοιχεία από μελέτες για την Ελλάδα και διάφορες θεωρητικές προσεγγίσεις. Ενδεικτικά, για το μισθολογικό χάσμα εδώ, για τις διακρίσεις στην εκπαίδευση εδώ, για τη βία εδώ, για τη σεξουαλική παρενόχληση εδώ. 

Στη wikipedia το πρώτο-πρώτο γράφημα δείχνει ακριβώς την ανισότητα μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών όσον αφορά το εισόδημα. Το άρθρο είναι αναγκαστικά σύντομο και δεν παρουσιάζει το θέμα σε βάθος, π.χ. παρουσιάζει μια έρευνα που λέει ότι οι γυναίκες εξακολουθούν να _επιλέγουν _επαγγέλματα που αμείβονται λιγότερο. Όμως η ανάλυση, φυσικά, δεν τελειώνει εκεί. Γιατί επιλέγουν αυτά τα επαγγέλματα; Ενθαρρύνονται π.χ. το ίδιο με τα αγόρια να ακολουθήσουν επαγγέλματα υψηλότερου κύρους ή «μη γυναικεία»; Έχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπιση στην αγορά εργασίας όταν ακολουθούν «αντρικά» επαγγέλματα;


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Anef, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι οι στατιστικές δεν λένε από μόνες τους κάτι. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι λόγοι που οι γυναίκες φαίνεται να παίρνουν λιγότερα χρήματα από τους άντρες. Από εκεί και πέρα, συμφωνώ ότι σε χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα και σε μικρούς χώρους/επιχειρήσεις, υπάρχει σεξισμός. Αλλά δεν είναι όπως ήταν παλιά. Τα πράγματα έχουν ανοίξει πολύ περισσότερο. Κι επίσης, δεν είναι μόνο οι γυναίκες που τραβάνε ζόρια και διακρίσεις, αλλά και οι άντρες. Με διαφορετικό τρόπο.

@SBE, αυτό που ζήτησα ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από "αυτό λένε οι στατιστικές". Τέτοιου είδους παραδείγματα.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2010)

Τελικά πώς ορίζεται το κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό που λένε οι στατιστικές;
Επίσης, μεταθέτεις το ζήτημα, λέγοντας ότι και οι άντρες υφίστανται διακρίσεις. Μα δεν είπα κανένας ότι όλοι έχουν καταρρίψει τις προκαταλήψεις τους. Αν αναφέρεσαι π.χ. στο ότι ένας μαιευτής ίσως έχει διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση από μια μαία, νομίζω ότι είναι εμφανές το γιατί. Θα μου πεις γιατί ένας μαιευτήρας (γιατρός) έχει άλλη αντιμετώπιση; Ε, είναι που είναι γιατρός κι όχι μαμή (μαμός; ). Στις διακρίσεις παίζει ρόλο κάτι άλλο που δεν το αναφέρουν ξεκάθαρα οι στατιστικές. Πόσο μικτό είναι το περιβάλλον; Αν είσαι ο μόνος άντρας ή η μόνη γυναίκα, είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο πιθανό να αισθανθείς ότι αδικείσαι.

Ο λόγος που οι γυναίκες στην Ελλάδα έχουν φτάσει τους άντρες στα χρήματα είναι γιατί οι περισσότερες δουλεύουν στο δημόσιο, όπου η ισότητα είναι γερά κατοχυρωμένη. Αν οι στατιστικές έβγαζαν απέξω το δημόσιο, τι θα έμενε; Αν δεν υπήρχαν συλλογικές συμβάσεις που επιβάλλουν ελάχιστα στις κατώτερες ιδιωτικές θέσεις, αλλά ο καθένας διαπραγματευόταν το μισθό του, τι θα βλέπαμε;

Δηλαδή, ναι, πολλά από αυτά έχουν να κάνουν με τη νομοθεσία. Αλλά παρ' όλη τη νομοθεσία έχουμε πάλι διαφορές, όπως λέω και πιο πάνω, δεν είμαστε Ιταλία. Ακόμα και μέσα στο δημόσιο. Για παράδειγμα έχω δυο συμφοιτητές που έπιασαν δουλειά μαζί σε κάποιο υπουργείο. Δεκαπέντε χρόνια αργότερα, μπορεί να βρίσκονται διοικητικά και βαθμολογικά κοντά, αλλά ο άντρας έχει πιάσει θέση με μίζες και με ταξιδάκια και πλέον το παίζει μεγαλοστέλεχος του δημοσίου, η γυναίκα έχει μεν αλλάξει τμήματα κλπ αλλά δεν έχει ούτε ταξιδάκια, ούτε μίζες. Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ανίκανη να κυνηγήσει τέτοια. 

Ποια είναι η εικόνα της εργαζόμενης Ελληνίδας στα ΜΜΕ; Ακόμα βλέπω να κυκλοφορεί στις διαφημίσεις και τα σήριαλ η τύπισσα με τον κότσο, τα γυαλιά και το γκρίζο ταγιέρ και μου θυμίζει έναν οικογενειακό φίλο που ήταν φοιτητής τη δεκαετία του '60 να μας λέει ότι οι συμφοιτήτριες του ήταν κάτι κορίτσια τελείως ακαλαίσθητα, με χοντρά γυαλιά και "πάλι καλά που υπήρχε η φιλοσοφική". Πόσο έχει αλλάξει αυτό; Για το θέμα της επαγγελματικής επιλογής εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο Έλληνας γονιός θέλει να πάει το παιδί του πανεπιστήμιο, εκεί που έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μπει, κι έτσι δεν υπάρχει ανισότητα στις προτιμήσεις τόσο όσο αλλού (π.χ. ΗΒ), αλλά στην εργασία τι γίνεται;


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, μεταθέτεις το ζήτημα, λέγοντας ότι και οι άντρες υφίστανται διακρίσεις.



To θέμα της συζήτησης είναι η "ισότητα-λάστιχο των δύο φύλων". Σε όλα τα άλλα έχω ήδη απαντήσει πολλές φορές και αναλυτικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2010)

Δεν έχουμε νήμα για ινδικά θέματα, οπότε το ανεβάζω εδώ...

*Ινδία: Απαγορεύθηκε το κινητό τηλέφωνο στις ανύπαντρες γυναίκες*
_Για να αποτραπούν οι γάμοι ανάμεσα σε μέλη διαφορετικής κάστας._

Το συμβούλιο μιας ομάδας χωριών στη βόρεια Ινδία απαγόρευσε στις ανύπαντρες γυναίκες να έχουν κινητό τηλέφωνο για να μην μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν σχέση με άνδρες διαφορετικής κάστας, αναφέρει σημερινό δημοσίευμα ινδικής εφημερίδας.

Το συμβούλιο του Μπαλιγιάν στο κρατίδιο Ουτάρ Πραντές της βόρειας Ινδίας αποφάσισε να λάβει το μέτρο αυτό επειδή 23 ζευγάρια το έσκασαν πέρυσι για να παντρευτούν χωρίς τη συγκατάθεση των γονιών τους.

«Η 'πανσαγιάτ' (συνέλευση) είναι πεπεισμένη ότι τα ζευγάρια αυτά είχαν σχεδιάσει τη φυγή τους ύστερα από συνεννοήσεις μέσω κινητών τηλεφώνων», δήλωσε ένας σοφός του χωριού στην εφημερίδα Calcutta Telegraph.

Τα έθιμα όσον αφορά τους γάμους είναι πολύ αυστηρά σε πολλές αγροτικές κοινότητες της Ινδίας, όπου οι διακρίσεις λόγω της κάστας ισχύουν ακόμα σε μεγάλο βαθμό, και μπορεί να φθάσουν ως το «έγκλημα τιμής».

«Έγινε παράκληση σε όλους τους γονείς να φροντίσουν, ώστε οι ανύπαντρες κόρες τους να μην έχουν κινητό τηλέφωνο. Τα αγόρια μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν κινητό τηλέφωνο αλλά μόνον υπό την επίβλεψη των γονιών τους», δήλωσε εκπρόσωπος της συνέλευσης.​
Από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2014)

http://9gag.com/gag/aMbzEn6


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2014)

...
"Homocide Victims"? Well, would that be a manly privilege then? 

Infographics are nice, but they sometimes need some infogrammar.

Προφανώς, το σχόλιό μου αφορά μόνο αυτόν που το έγραψε έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2014)

Έχουν πλάκα αυτά τα μπερδέματα του ελληνόφερτου _homo_ από _ομο-_ (με δασεία, βεβαίως βεβαίως) με το λατινόφερτο _homo_ «άνθρωπος». Το ορθογραφικό είναι συνηθισμένο: ιδού σελίδα του Huffington Post για Homocides:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tag/homocide/

Οι λεξιπλάστες δεν έχουν χάσει την ευκαιρία. Στο Urban: 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=homocide

the act of killing homosexuals 

ή

The act of killing or murdering someone, but on a much Gayer scale.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=homocide
> 
> The act of killing or murdering someone, but on a much Gayer scale.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2014)

Φαντάζομαι πρωτοσέλιδα "Γκέι ήταν ο δολοφόνος". 

Τώρα, πίσω στο θέμα μας:
Ε, άμα οι στρατιώτες είναι περισσότεροι από τις στρατιωτίνες, λογικό είναι να σκοτώνονται περισσότεροι άντρες στο στρατό. Είναι λίγο σα να λέμε ότι οι περισσότερες καλόγριες πεθαίνουν έξω από το Άγιο Όρος. 
Κι ένα τεντάκι που νόμιζα ότι δεν θα μου αρέσει, αλλά τελικά μου άρεσε (κι ας είναι διαφημιστικό)


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2014)

Ιστορίες σαν της Ντέμπι Στέρλινγκ εμένα με συγκινούν. 

Μια διόρθωση των υποτίτλων: η Χρυσομαλλούσα της γράφεται Goldie Blox.


Έγραψες κι εσύ:


SBE said:


> Είναι λίγο σα να λέμε ότι οι περισσότερες καλόγριες πεθαίνουν έξω από το Άγιο Όρος.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2014)

SBE said:


> ... Είναι λίγο σα να λέμε ότι οι περισσότερες καλόγριες πεθαίνουν έξω από το Άγιο Όρος.




Ε, με τόση στέρηση ένθεν και ένθεν, στο κατώφλι της πύλης του παραδείσου. 
Στην Ουρανούπολη. 


—Τι γράφει στην ταφόπλακα της καλόγριας;
—«Επιστρέφεται χωρίς να έχει ανοιχτεί*.»

—Και στου καλόγερου;
—«Επιστρέφεται χωρίς να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί.»


* Ungeöffnet zurückgeschickt, γιατί στα γερμανικά μού το είχαν πει.


Return to sender - Pelvis Presley






Κι εκεί από τον συνθέτη του.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ιστορίες σαν της Ντέμπι Στέρλινγκ εμένα με συγκινούν.



Εγώ συμφωνώ και με τον αντίλογο, που λέει ότι είναι εξίσου σεξιστικο το να έχεις παιχνίδια με κατασκευές αποκλειστικά για κορίτσια. 
Όσο για το ότι δεν ήταν καλή στο μηχανολογικό σχέδιο και φταίει το ότι δεν έπαιζε με κατασκευές, έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις. 
Στο τεχνικό σχέδιο είχα πάρει μεγάλο βαθμό στο πανεπιστήμιο. Δεν έπαιξα ποτέ με Λέγκο (δεν είχα ποτέ λέγκο). Δεν έκανα ποτέ κατασκευές, εκτός από τα γνωστά (κύβους, δωδεκάεδρα κλπ) που μας ζητάγανε στο σχολείο. Μάλλον δεν έχει σχέση. 
Εκεί που συμφωνώ είναι που όλοι σκοτώνονται στο διάβασμα και προσποιούνται ότι δήθεν δεν πολυδιαβάζουν κι απλά είναι διάνοιες.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ε, άμα οι στρατιώτες είναι περισσότεροι από τις στρατιωτίνες, λογικό είναι να σκοτώνονται περισσότεροι άντρες στο στρατό.


Δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν είναι αναμενόμενο, είπε ότι (μαζί και μ' όλα τ' άλλα) δίνει και την άλλη όψη του "πλεονεκτήματος" του να είσαι άντρας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2014)

Αν για να έχω τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες σαν μηχανικός (απο τα 22 μέχρι τα 65) αρκούσαν 18 μήνες με σχετικά μικρό κίνδυνο να σκοτωθώ στο στρατό, δε νομίζω ότι θα μου φαινόταν ακριβό τίμημα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2014)

Έχεις όντως χάσει ευκαιρίες στη ζωή σου επειδή είσαι γυναίκα; Σόρι, δεν το ήξερα αυτό, νόμιζα ότι ειδικά εσύ έχεις μέχρι τώρα ακολουθήσει λίγο-πολύ την επαγγελματική πορεία που θέλεις.

Απ' την άλλη, βέβαια, κι εγώ έχω χάσει δουλειές από γυναίκες — αλλά ποτέ δεν κατέφυγα στην εύκολη λύση της ετερομομφής.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ συμφωνώ και με τον αντίλογο, που λέει ότι είναι εξίσου σεξιστικο το να έχεις παιχνίδια με κατασκευές αποκλειστικά για κορίτσια.



Πληκτικός μαξιμαλισμός, του είδους «πρώτα να καταργήσουμε το ροζ». Μωρέ, η κοπέλα πέτυχε σε πείσμα της περιρρέουσας ανοησίας. Μπράβο της.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πληκτικός μαξιμαλισμός, του είδους «πρώτα να καταργήσουμε το ροζ». ...



Με την ευκαιρία, για το ροζ και το γαλάζιο:

In 19th century England, pink ribbons or decorations were often worn by young boys; boys were simply considered small men, and while men in England wore red uniforms, boys wore pink. In fact the clothing for children in the 19th century was almost always white, since, before the invention of chemical dyes, clothing of any color would quickly fade when washed in boiling water. Queen Victoria was painted in 1850 with her seventh child and third son, Prince Arthur, who wore white and pink.
www.wikiwand.com/en/Pink#/The_19th_century

The transition to pink as a sexually differentiating color for girls occurred gradually, through the selective process of the marketplace, in the 1930s and 40s. In the 1920s, some groups had actually been describing pink as a masculine color, an equivalent of the red that was considered to be for men, but lighter for boys. But stores nonetheless found that people were increasingly choosing to buy pink for girls, and blue for boys, until this became an accepted norm in the 1940s.


*When Did Girls Start Wearing Pink?

*Jeanne Maglaty, SMITHSONIAN.COM, APRIL 7, 2011
...

Why have young children’s clothing styles changed so dramatically? How did we end up with two “teams”—boys in blue and girls in pink?
...

The march toward gender-specific clothes was neither linear nor rapid. Pink and blue arrived, along with other pastels, as colors for babies in the mid-19th century, yet the two colors were not promoted as gender signifiers until just before World War I—and even then, it took time for popular culture to sort things out.

For example, a June 1918 article from the trade publication _Earnshaw's Infants' Department _said, “The generally accepted rule is pink for the boys, and blue for the girls. The reason is that pink, being a more decided and stronger color, is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl.” Other sources said blue was flattering for blonds, pink for brunettes; or blue was for blue-eyed babies, pink for brown-eyed babies, according to Paoletti.

In 1927, _Time _magazine printed a chart showing sex-appropriate colors for girls and boys according to leading U.S. stores. In Boston, Filene’s told parents to dress boys in pink. So did Best & Co. in New York City, Halle’s in Cleveland and Marshall Field in Chicago.

Today’s color dictate wasn’t established until the 1940s, as a result of Americans’ preferences as interpreted by manufacturers and retailers. “It could have gone the other way,” Paoletti says.
...

The fashion world may have divided children into pink and blue, but in the world of real individuals, not all is black and white.

www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/when-did-girls-start-wearing-pink-1370097/?all&no-ist


“There has been a great diversity of opinion on the subject, but the generally accepted rule is pink for the boy and blue for the girl. The reason is that pink being a more decided and stronger color is more suitable for the boy; while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl.”
Α 1918 editorial called “Pink or Blue”


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2014)

Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι κάπου στη Λεξιλογία έχω ξαναδιαβάσει σχετικά με τα αγορίστικα και τα κοριτσίστικα χρώματα... :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2014)

...
Καλά θυμάσαι, Δρα:



christinaneo said:


> ...
> Γιατί θεωρώ οτι οι έμφυλοι ρόλοι δεν είναι ισχυρά κωδικοποιημένοι στα γονίδια αλλά κατασκευασμένοι κοινωνικά; Γιατί οι άντρες στην Αναγέννηση ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να φοράνε πούδρα και περούκες, το γαλάζιο ήταν ως το 1930 το χρώμα των κοριτσιών (επειδή για τους καθολικούς συμβόλιζε την Παναγία) και το ροζ ήταν το χρώμα των αγοριών, επειδή θεωρείτο απόχρωση του κάργα αρρενωπού (για κάποιον αυθαίρετο λόγο) κόκκινου. Η αρρενωπότητα και η θηλυκότητα του τότε δεν είναι η αρρενωπότητα και η θηλυκότητα του σήμερα, και πολλοί άνθρωποι νιώθουν άβολα στα περιορισμένα κουτάκια ακόμα και του σημερινού, ανεκτικότερου, έμφυλου δυϊσμού.
> ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι κάπου στη Λεξιλογία έχω ξαναδιαβάσει σχετικά με τα αγορίστικα και τα κοριτσίστικα χρώματα... :)



Όχι μόνο μια φορά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2014)

SBE said:


> Τώρα, πίσω στο θέμα μας:
> Ε, άμα οι στρατιώτες είναι περισσότεροι από τις στρατιωτίνες, λογικό είναι να σκοτώνονται περισσότεροι άντρες στο στρατό.



Το συγκεκριμένο αναφέρεται στον αμερικανικό στρατό και στο Ιράκ συγκεκριμένα. Από το σύνολο των νεκρών μόνο το 3% ήταν γυναίκες, όταν στο σύνολο του στρατού των ΗΠΑ το 16% είναι γυναίκες. Αυτό βέβαια δεν συμβαίνει γιατί οι σφαίρες κάνουν διακρίσεις, είναι γιατί στέλνουν άντρες σε μάχιμες θέσεις.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Απ' την άλλη, βέβαια, κι εγώ έχω χάσει δουλειές από γυναίκες — αλλά ποτέ δεν κατέφυγα στην εύκολη λύση της ετερομομφής.



Αν και ήμουνα η μόνη γυναίκα μηχανικός στην τελευταία μου δουλειά σαν μηχανικός, μπορεί να μην τους άρεσα όχι γιατί ήμουνα γυναίκα αλλά γιατί ήμουνα αλλοδαπή ή γιατί είχα ανωτερους πανεπιστημιακούς τίτλους από όλους τους άλλους υπαλλήλους της επιχείρησης. Αρνητικά σχόλια είχα ακούσει πάντως και για τα τρία ζητήματα, κι ο δικηγόρος μου είχε σκεφτεί κι ένα ακόμα: disability discrimination (καλά, αυτουνού η δουλειά ήταν να βρίσκει τέτοια). Οπότε έχεις πολλές επιλογές να διαλέξεις ποιό είναι το πρόβλημά μου.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό βέβαια δεν συμβαίνει γιατί οι σφαίρες κάνουν διακρίσεις, είναι γιατί στέλνουν άντρες σε μάχιμες θέσεις.


Το οποίο νομίζω καταργείται σιγά σιγά, αν και υπάρχει πάντα ο φόβος ότι αν ο αντίπαλος συλλάβει καμιά στρατιωτίνα θα υπάρξει μεγάλη αναστάτωση για το ζήτημα πίσω στις ΗΠΑ.
Από την άλλη έβλεπα μια άλλη στατιστική που έλεγε ότι στις ΗΠΑ πολύ περισσότερες γυναίκες είναι θύματα δολοφονίας στο χώρο εργασίας παρά άντρες. Κι αυτό οφείλεται φυσικά όχι στο ότι ο ληστής της τράπεζας πυροβολεί μόνο γυναίκες αλλά στο ότι περισσότερες γυναίκες εργάζονται σε θέσεις που έχουν επαφή με το κοινό, άρα είναι στο δρόμο του ληστή.

Γενικά δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε καμιά άκρη με τέτοιες στατιστικές, γιατι σε κάθε περίπτωση οι λόγοι της διαφοράς οφείλονται στη συμμετοχή σε κάθε δραστηριότητα. Γιατί υπάρχουν περισσότερες γυναίκες στις ρεσεψιόν; Ή περισσότεροι άντρες στο στρατό; Και το ζητούμενο ποιό είναι; Να είναι παντού 50-50; 

Περί ροζ: πέρα από τα ιστορικά του χρώματος, αυτό που κατακρίνεται είναι η υπερβολή με την οποία έχουν αγκαλιάσει το χρώμα όσοι ασχολούνται με τα παιδικά ζητήματα. Εγώ μικρή δε θυμάμαι να είχα τίποτα ροζ. Είχα βισινί, είχα μπλε, είχα κόκκινα, κίτρινα κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2014)

Το ζητούμενο είναι να είναι ίσες οι ευκαιρίες σε όλες τις θέσεις, όχι να εξισώνονται με καταναγκασμό, όπως γίνεται με κάτι ιστορίες με ποσοστώσεις (το οποίο λειτουργεί μονόδρομα).

Επίσης ζητούμενο είναι να υπάρχει ίση μεταχείριση από την δικαιοσύνη. Το πιο σοβαρό του infographic είναι το τελευταίο, που λέει για την επιμέλεια των παιδιών. Φυσικά υπάρχει και το ζήτημα της ευνοϊκότερης μεταχείρισης όσον αφορά τις ποινές:

Men sentenced to longer prison terms than women for same crimes


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2014)

Άσ' τα να πάνε — και πού να δεις τι τραβάνε κι οι άσχημοι... http://books.google.gr/books?id=q_C...eautiful people get lighter sentences&f=false :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2014)

Για το ζήτημα της επιμέλειας των παιδιών: ένα μέρος του είναι πολιτιστικό. Στη Μ. Ανατολή τα παιδιά αυτόματα πηγαίνουν στον πατέρα. Αλλά ακόμα κι εκεί, σε μικρότερες ηλικίες τα παιδιά τα αναλαμβάνει η μητέρα, γιατί αναγνωρίζουν ότι σε μικρή ηλικία τα παιδιά είναι πιο κοντά στη μητέρα τους. Έτσι ήταν και στις δυτικές κοινωνίες μέχρι πριν μερικές γενιές. 

Ένα άλλο μέρος είναι καθαρά πρακτικό: αν η μητέρα ασχολείται περισσότερο με την ανατροφή των παιδιών πριν το διαζύγιο, φυσικό είναι να συνεχίσει να ασχολείται και μετά, αν το ζητούμενο είναι να υπάρξει η μικρότερη δυνατή διαταραχή στη ζωή των παιδιών. Οπότε δεν είναι τελειώς άσπρο- μάυρο το ζήτημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2014)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, για πρακτικούς κυρίως λόγους, δεν είναι εφικτή η από κοινού επιμέλεια, που *στο δικό μου μυαλό* είναι η default κατάσταση *για την ψυχική υγεία των παιδιών*. Μου είναι όμως *αδιανόητο* στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις να δίνεται η επιμέλεια στην μητέρα σε τόσο συντριπτικό ποσοστό.

Είναι νομίζω κοινώς αποδεκτό ότι σε μικρότερες ηλικίες, πριν την έναρξη της εφηβείας, τα παιδιά ίσως έχουν μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη την μάνα παρά τον πατέρα, αν και ακόμη κι αυτό είναι ένα ζήτημα για πολλή συζήτηση. Αργότερα όμως, η έλλειψη του πατέρα, στα δικά μου μάτια, μπορεί να είναι τελείως καταστροφική για τα παιδιά· περισσότερο για τα αγόρια, κατά την γνώμη μου. Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, τα αγόρια στην εφηβεία τείνουν να μην δίνουν σημασία στην μάνα τους, η οποία, αν δεν ξέρει να χειριστεί καλά την κατάσταση, μπορεί να χάσει τελείως την μπάλα και το αγόρι της να πάρει την κατιούσα.

Πέρα απ' αυτό, μού φαίνεται παράξενο να δίνεται συχνότερα η επιμέλεια στις μητέρες, όταν συχνότερα οι πατέρες είναι αυτοί που έχουν σταθερό εισόδημα ή/και μεγαλύτερο εισόδημα. Τούτο, όπως το βλέπω εγώ, είναι πολύ σημαντικό, γιατί όσο καλύτερα τα βγάζεις πέρα τόσο λιγότερα προβλήματα βγάζεις στα παιδιά σου, τόσο λιγότερο ανασφαλής είσαι, τόσο περισσότερη σταθερότητα προσφέρεις στα παιδιά σου. Δεν γίνεται να κρέμεσαι από την χρηματική βοήθεια του/της συζύγου που δίνεται για τα παιδιά. Ο περισσότερος διαθέσιμος χρόνος είναι δώρον άδωρον αν υφίσταται γιατί η γυναίκα υποαπασχολείται.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2014)

Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι πλήρης από κοινού επιμέλεια σημαίνει κανονικά ότι τα παιδιά θα έχουν δύο σπίτια και θα μένουν τις μισές μέρες της εβδομάδας στο ένα και τις μισές στο άλλο; Οι διάφοροι οργανισμοί που φωνάζουν για τα δικαιώματα των γονιών το παρουσιάζουν αυτό σαν θετικό πράγμα, αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη ότι είναι θετικό ή πρακτικά έυκολο. 

Στις μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες που αναφέρεις τα ρωτάνε τα παιδιά με ποιόν θέλουν να μείνουν, δεν τα στέλνουν με το ζόρι εκεί που δεν θέλουν να πάνε. 

Όσο για το οικονομικό, αυτό είναι πιο γενικό ζήτημα και ισχύει για όλους τους εργαζόμενους γονείς. Πιο πολλά λεφτά ή πιο πολύς χρόνος; Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει επιλογή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2014)

Επειδή δεν ξέρω χωρισμένα ζευγάρια, τι εννοείς ότι τα ρωτάνε; Αν πάρουν διαζύγιο όταν τα παιδιά τους είναι 8, φέρ' ειπείν, όταν θα φτάσουν τα 12 θα τα ρωτήσουν αν θέλουν να αλλάξουν σπίτι ή όχι;

Όσο για την από κοινού επιμέλεια, είπα ήδη: "Καταλαβαίνω ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, για πρακτικούς κυρίως λόγους, δεν είναι εφικτή". Και προσθέτω: σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις δεν είναι εφικτό ή είναι δύσκολο αλλά στις περισσότερες δεν βλέπω πού είναι το χοντρό πρόβλημα. Απ' την στιγμή που οι γονείς έμεναν μαζί, σημαίνει ότι η επαγγελματική και κοινωνική τους ζωή δεν επιβάλλει -στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις- μετακόμιση κάπου μακριά, άρα δεν βλέπω πού είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο να πηγαίνουν τα παιδιά από το ένα σπίτι στο άλλο. Η μόνη μου επιφύλαξη αφορά τις σχέσεις μεταξύ των πρώην συζύγων. Δεν ξέρω σε τι ποσοστό διατηρούνται πολιτισμένες σχέσεις ώστε να μην επηρεάζεται ο ψυχισμός των παιδιών τους, αν και αυτό θα παίξει ρόλο είτε μιλάμε για κοινή επιμέλεια ή όχι, απλά σίγουρα θα είναι πιο προβληματικό στην πρώτη περίπτωση αν οι σχέσεις τους είναι κακές.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2014)

Έλλη, δεν ξέρω πώς και πότε τα ρωτάνε. Πάντως εγώ αντικειμενική δεν πρόκειται να είμαι στο θέμα γιατί οι γονείς μου χώρισαν όταν ήμουνα κάτω των δύο ετών και έχω άποψη για το ζήτημα της επιμέλειας των παιδιών, η οποία δεν πρόκειται να είναι ποτέ ανεπηρέαστη από τις προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες (ούτε θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται να την αλλάξω). 

Οι γονείς μου δεν είχαν ποτέ καμιά αντιδικία για την επιμέλειά μου, πάντως πιστεύω από άλλες περιπτώσεις που έχω δει κατά καιρούς ότι οι πατεράδες που ζητάνε αποκλειστική επιμέλεια το κάνουν για εκδίκηση κι όχι από ενδιαφέρον για τα παιδιά τους. Το δείγμα μου είναι μικρό και ίσως όχι αντιπροσωπευτικό, αλλά όπως είπα, δεν είμαι ουδέτερη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2014)

Δεν εξετάζουμε τα κίνητρα των γονιών όταν αποφασίζεται δικαστικά η επιμέλεια. Το ζήτημα είναι κατά πόσο δίνεται από το σύστημα η επιμέλεια πιο εύκολα στον έναν από τους δυο γονείς, όταν λογίζονται τα ίδια αντικειμενικά κριτήρια. Ποια είναι η πιθανότητα να πάρει την επιμέλεια των παιδιών ένας υποαπασχολούμενος ή άνεργος πατέρας; Ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη πιθανότητα για την μητέρα (με όλα τα υπόλοιπα κριτήρια να είναι ισοδύναμα);


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2014)

Μα τα κίνητρα έχουν σημασία. Αν κίνητρο δεν είναι το ενδιαφέρον για την ανατροφή του παιδιού αλλά απλώς η ταλαιπωρία του άλλου συζύγου, φυσικά και έχει σημασία. 
Τώρα, αν ο υποαπασχολούμενος πατέρας ασχολείται με την ανατροφή των παιδιών όσο η σύζυγός του εργάζεται, δε νομίζω ότι θα έχει πρόβλημα να πάρει την επιμέλειά τους. Παλιότερα ίσως δεν γινόταν, αλλά παλιότερα δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ για κανέναν άντρα με επάγγελμα οικιακά, ενώ τώρα το ακούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2014)

Τα ενδόμυχα κίνητρα δεν είναι αξιοποιήσιμα δικαστικά. Οπότε δεν είναι το θέμα μας. Και φυσικά δεν είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε θετικά ή αρνητικά· είτε για άντρες είτε για γυναίκες.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2014)

Αγωνίες γονιών- που τις θεωρώ λίγο υπερβολικές, αλλά λέει και μερικά ενδιαφέροντα για την αγωνία που πολιτικά ορθού γονιού.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 8, 2014)

Τον καταλαβαίνω. Κι εγώ προσπαθούσα πάντα είτε να αποφεύγω είτε να αποδομώ είτε να αντισταθμίζω οτιδήποτε περιείχε μηνύματα κοινωνικών ρόλων που θεωρούσα ανεπιθύμητα για την κόρη μου, χωρίς όμως αυτό να γίνει ποτέ αισθητό ως απαγόρευση (όλοι ξέρουμε τι γίνεται με τους απαγορευμένους καρπούς). Και Μπάρμπι έχουμε με το σωρό (και τους αλλάζουμε τα φώτα και τους ρόλους), και πριγκίπισσες και νεράιδες γίναμε (ανεξάρτητες και δυναμικές) και εξερευνήτριες και νοικοκυρές και επιστημόνισσες και μαμάδες και απ' όλα.

Παρένθεση: τον ανησυχεί που το τετράχρονο θέλει πριγκίπισσες και δεν τον ανησυχεί που είναι εθισμένο στην ταμπλέτα; Πληροφορικάρικοι... τι να πεις. 

Εγώ ένα πράμα αποκόμισα από το άρθρο του: πάω να αγοράσω το σετάκι με τα λέγκο-επιστημόνισσες αμέσως!


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πληροφορικάρικοι... τι να πεις.



Πληροφορικοί ή πληροφορικάριοι, παρακαλώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 8, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πληροφορικάρικοι...


 :lol: είναι όπως λέμε δεκάρικοι 
Βάλτο στα λάπσους κλάβις. :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2014)

Πάντως τα ροζ λέγκο που είναι υποτίθεται για κοριτσάκια είναι ψιλομάπα. Τα έχω κοιτάξει, γι'αυτό. 
Από την άλλη, δε νομίζω ότι έχει και τόση σημασία τι παίζουνε τα παιδιά. Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι είχα κούκλες, σε μικρή ηλικία, αλλά δεν τις πολυέπαιζα. Λέγκο δεν είχα ποτέ. Ζωγράφιζα και σχεδίαζα πάρα πολύ, κι αυτό συνεχίζεται ακόμα. 
Όσο για γυναικεία επαγγελματικά πρότυπα, είχα μια θεία αρχιτεκτόνισσα, μια θεία συμβολαιογράφο, μια φίλη της γιαγιάς μου ήταν δικαστίνα, μια άλλη ήταν καθηγήτρια στο πολυτεχνείο στην Πάτρα, δύο άλλες ήταν φαρμακοποιοί- επιχειρηματίες με δικά τους φαρμακεία, οι γείτονές μας ήταν ένα ζευγάρι φυσικοί αμφότεροι υπάλληλοι στο πανεπιστήμιο, στην πολυκατοικία μας μένανε φοιτήτριες σε πολυτεχνείο, ιατρική κλπ. Δεν θα έλεγα ότι δεν ήξερα γυναίκες με επαγγέλματα υπεύθυνα ή τεχνικά. 
Πιο πολύ σκέφτομαι ότι οι ανιψιές μου που ζουν σε μονοκατοικία σε προάστιο δεν έχουν γείτονες από κάθε κλάδο, όπως είχα εγώ. Οι γυναίκες που συναντάνε κάθε μέρα είναι κυρίως δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και δασκάλες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2015)

http://honeybadgerbrigade.com/2014/08/13/myth-busting-myth-busting-the-pay-gap-infographic-article/


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2015)

http://humanistfederation.eu/news-f...lity-and-women-sexual-and-reproductive-rights
Στο who voted against βρίσκετε ΚΚΕ, ΧΑ και τη Σπυράκη της ΝΔ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2015)

Zazula said:


> http://humanistfederation.eu/news-f...lity-and-women-sexual-and-reproductive-rights
> Στο who voted against βρίσκετε ΚΚΕ, ΧΑ και τη Σπυράκη της ΝΔ.


Να κάνω μια πρόταση-παράκληση, επειδή δεν έχουμε πάντα χρόνο να ανοίγουμε όλα τα λινκ ή καμιά φορά διαβάζουμε από άλλη συσκευή και όχι από τον υπολογιστή μας. Όταν δίνουμε έναν απλό σύνδεσμο, ας τον βάζουμε τουλάχιστον μέσα σ' έναν τίτλο, ώστε ο επισκέπτης να παίρνει μια ιδέα για ποιο πράγμα του προτείνεται να διαβάσει. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα ήταν European Parliament commits to gender equality and women sexual and reproductive rights.


----------



## Costas (Mar 17, 2015)

:up:...........


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2015)




----------

